# The Self Defence Class



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2002)

> From Brotha Norm:
> 
> A friend of mine took his wife to one of those self-defense
> classes.
> ...



This aint mine, but I can believe its a true story....


----------



## Danny (Jun 21, 2002)

Lol, I'd think that would do a great job of making a guys eyes bluge out of his head.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 23, 2002)

YOWZA!!!

Peace--


----------

